# Adding Biceps and Triceps to StrongLifts 5x5



## _Chris_ (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey guys

I'm currently following StrongLifts 5x5 on M/W/F.

Workout A

Squat 5x5

Bench Press 5x5

Inverted Rows 3xF

Push-ups 3xF

Weighted Decline Sit-ups 3x12

Workout B

Squat 5x5

Overhead Press 5x5

Deadlift 1x5

Pull-ups/Chin-ups 3xF

Weighted Prone Bridges 3x30 sec.

I alternate workout A & B each session.

Current Stats

Weight: 62.1 KG

Squat: 5x5 - 70 KG

Bench Press: 5x5 - 45 KG

Overhead Press 5x5 - 30 KG

Deadlift 1x5 - 75 KG

My Squat keeps increasing but I cannot get past 45 KG on the Bench Press and 30 KG on the Overhead Press.

Seeing as I can only manage 3 or 4 Pull-ups/Chin-ups I don't think I'm hitting my arms as much as I could be.

I'm thinking about adding Triceps to Workout A and Biceps to Workout B. What do you think?

Workout A

Squat 5x5

Bench Press 5x5

Inverted Rows 3xF

Push-ups 3xF

Weighted Decline Sit-ups 3x12

Close Grip Bench Press 3x8

Cable Pushdowns 3x8

Barbell Lying Triceps Extensions 3x8

Workout B

Squat 5x5

Overhead Press 5x5

Deadlift 1x5

Pull-ups/Chin-ups 3xF

Weighted Prone Bridges 3x30 sec.

Barbell Curls 3x8

Hammer Curls 3x8

Cheers

Chris


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Stronglifts is perfect for getting a beginners strength up. I thing you should focus on improving the main lifts as they will build you a strong body.

No need to do any arm work at the moment. No point in having big arms if you have a scrawny body and skinny legs. Build the main bits first!


----------



## _Chris_ (Jul 17, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> Stronglifts is perfect for getting a beginners strength up. I thing you should focus on improving the main lifts as they will build you a strong body.
> 
> No need to do any arm work at the moment. No point in having big arms if you have a scrawny body and skinny legs. Build the main bits first!


Thanks for the reply.

I'm doing quite well with my Squat as I can now Squat more than my bodyweight - the main aim with StrongLifts is to Squat 1.5 x your bodyweight.

I've put on 17lbs in 6 weeks and my arms have defintely got bigger even though I've not been isolating them.

Perhaps I should have asked for advice on how to progress with my Bench Press and Overhead Press.

For example, I can do 5x5 on 30 KG on Overhead Press - as soon as I go up to 32.5 KG I can only do 1x3.

I'm lacking strength in my Upper Body - are there any Isolation exercises I can do to improve my Presses, both Bench and Overhead?

Cheers


----------

